# Estimate my body fat percentage



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (May 3, 2020)

How close am I to Abs? I’m skinny fat right now


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (May 3, 2020)

20-24
you need to get to under 13


----------



## KingOfRome (May 3, 2020)

20%


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (May 3, 2020)

Rope2647 said:


> 20-24
> you need to get to under 13


In that case I gotta convince my mom to stop buying junk food. Everyone in my house is obese except me, but I’m trying not to let their shitty lifestyle rub off on me.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (May 3, 2020)

70%


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 3, 2020)

19-22%


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 3, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> In that case *I gotta convince my mom to stop buying junk food.* Everyone in my house is obese except me, but I’m trying not to let their shitty lifestyle rub off on me.


AHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA
i look exactly like u and my mom tells me she is tired of seeing my "parasite fatass" in her house and im fucking 17 and buy my own food lmfao
cant imagine how much ur mom hates u thats tough bro


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 3, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> In that case I gotta convince my mom to stop buying junk food. Everyone in my house is obese except me, but I’m trying not to let their shitty lifestyle rub off on me.


Ideal is 12-14% imo.
Low enough for definition but not low enough to make you waste away like a skeleton


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (May 3, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> 70%


Official 600poundlifecel


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (May 3, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Official 600poundlifecel


----------



## KingOfRome (May 3, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> In that case I gotta convince my mom to stop buying junk food. Everyone in my house is obese except me, but I’m trying not to let their shitty lifestyle rub off on me.


Yeah try to get to 8-12% body fat. Anywhere within that ballpark will get you the abs you want. 10% is a good benchmark, so see how much you need to lose to get there, keeping in mind you'll most likely lose lean mass to fat at a 1:4 ratio.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (May 3, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHA
> i look exactly like u and my mom tells me she is tired of seeing my "parasite fatass" in her house and im fucking 17 and buy my own food lmfao
> cant imagine how much ur mom hates u thats tough bro


Even though I have a high body fat percentage it feels good to mog my family body wise. But my mom makes top tier cookies and those are my downfall. I feel like once I get lean, it will be a deadly combo with my height and frame.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 3, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> Even though I have a high body fat percentage it feels good to mog my family body wise. But my mom makes top tier cookies and those are my downfall. I feel like once I get lean, it will be a deadly combo with my height and frame.


All my family members are skinny, im the fattest one


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (May 3, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Yeah try to get to 8-12% body fat. Anywhere within that ballpark will get you the abs you want. 10% is a good benchmark, so see how much you need to lose to get there, keeping in mind you'll most likely lose lean mass to fat at a 1:4 ratio.


I’m fine with losing lean mass since to attract JBs it’s all about being lean


higgabigga said:


> All my family members are skinny, im the fattest one


It’s time to auschwitzmax my friend. Food cravings are bad the first couple days but after a week you actually get used to it and it’s super easy. And after about 2 weeks junk food cravings go away. For me anyway


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 3, 2020)

Wannabe_PrettyBoy said:


> I’m fine with losing lean mass since to attract JBs it’s all about being lean


Idk about that bro, body can halo people big time. 
And if u look like a skeleton with no frame, ur face (especially if its subpar) wont save u. 
Id rather be 200lbs 15%bf than 110lbs 10%bf with the same frame


----------



## Htobrother (May 3, 2020)

Rope2647 said:


> 20-24
> you need to get to under 13


He would be invisible auschwitzmaxxed
Cuz no muscle mass


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 3, 2020)

KingOfRome said:


> Yeah try to get to 8-12% body fat. Anywhere within that ballpark will get you the abs you want. 10% is a good benchmark, so see how much you need to lose to get there, keeping in mind you'll most likely lose lean mass to fat at a 1:4 ratio.


Bro isn't sub 10% bf suboptimal for naturals?
I remember reading a study of natural bodybuilders and their hormones being tracked, once they hit below 10% their natural test took big hits.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 3, 2020)

22
Also you need actual muscles


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (May 3, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Idk about that bro, body can halo people big time.
> And if u look like a skeleton with no frame, ur face (especially if its subpar) wont save u.
> Id rather be 200lbs 15%bf than 110lbs 10%bf with the same frame


Yea true. I have an average face, so I can’t use that to slay. But I do have height and frame. My goal is to be low body fat with high a little bit of lean muscle and good frame, because it seems that is the ideal body type for JBs


Entschuldigung said:


> 22
> Also you need actual muscles


 rip for me


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (May 3, 2020)

i have same body but bigger tits because gyno.
its so fucking over. 
i need gandy.


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (May 3, 2020)

GraveMistake said:


> i have same body but bigger tits because gyno.
> its so fucking over.
> i need gandy.


That’s tough. Man titties are major body failo. I will say however I’ve been leanmaxxing for prob a month now. Was 190, down to 175 ish. I feel much more high t and it feels great to be able to walk with ease. I know I still have a long way to go, but the progress is lifefuel.


----------



## KingOfRome (May 3, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Bro isn't sub 10% bf suboptimal for naturals?
> I remember reading a study of natural bodybuilders and their hormones being tracked, once they hit below 10% their natural test took big hits.


8-9 is fine. He'll probably stop before he gets there if he has abs at 10-12. You have no way of knowing your exact bf% anyway. Even the most accurate estimates from the best high tech equipment are ballpark guesses.


----------



## MyFUTUREisBLEAK (May 3, 2020)

18%


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 4, 2020)

22


----------



## Cares (May 5, 2020)

There is no point estimating someones body fat that is approximately 25%. You should lose 25lbs and lift weights while losing that weight so you will have some visible muscle afterwards because I don’t see any muscle there and even if you lose 25lbs and don’t lift, there still wouldn’t be any muscle there.

Hit the weights hard, get your diet in order and stick to it. You could aim for 2lb loss per week if you are in a hurry but it requires mental toughness. Generally people work on .5 to 1lb of weight loss per week.

Try a 3 day fast a few weeks into your diet, it will have a profound effect.

How soon do you want abs?


----------



## BigNigga69 (May 5, 2020)

Just roidmax tbh


----------



## jeff seid (May 6, 2020)

Lol


----------



## xefo (May 6, 2020)

45%


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 6, 2020)

25%. You need to lose 10% bodyfat to have a chance man.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 6, 2020)

20 25 tbh


----------



## far336 (May 8, 2020)

Here is the image OP provided:






I'll use 3 sources to give an estimate:





Left image matches: 16-19%, average = 17.5%
Middle image matches: 20-24%, average = 22%
Right image matches: 20%

Taking the average of these numbers: (17.5 + 22 + 20)/3 = 19.83%

I conclude that OP's bf % is 19.83%.


----------

